# Thinking of buying a house in the Ferrera area.... do you know any good folks



## hlynge (24 d ago)

Dear all
I am new to the forum, but have been monitoring the housing market in Italy for a while, and have now found a possible house where I would like to make a offer.
Before I do this I would like to get the evaluation from a "GEOMETRA" and potentially a couple of offers on rebuilding the roof, as this might be needed.
Is there any special way to get good offers on this from people that I can trust.


----------

